# Offshore Bottom Fishing.



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm looking to take a trip in September sometime to do a 12 hr bottom fishing trip. My question is, where and who is a good guide to take. I've been out of Savannah twice before but that's been 5-6 years ago atleast. Im okay with Florida, Georgia, SC, and so fourth but I don't want to have to much of a drive. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Aug 14, 2011)

If you are looking to stay a short drive I have heard a lot of good things about capt. Judys in Savannah. What I have learned about finding a good charter is call around to the local fish house that clean most of the fish they will tell you who the better boat that produce more fish. I made a mistake one time picking the newest,nicest prettiest boat in the marina and was a waste of money. My buddy and I ended up splitting a 1 gallon bag of meat. The fish house felt so bad they gave us two bags of meat they had put up for some kind of feed the hungry. So they were the ones to tell me to always call them.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Aug 14, 2011)

Do your research! I have never fished Judys but probably would not either.  Dig around even on GON


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 14, 2011)

Go to P/C Fla. Contact Capt. Stewart of the New Begining. He is a young guy that is from a long list of Charter fishman. I have been out with him a bunch of times and Have cough a bunch. Plus you travel  4 hrs and fish 8 hrs. He is very reasonable to.
Larry


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 15, 2011)

Capt'n Judy is a great lady, a true ole salt & a hammer-knocker to boot. She's been on my radio program many a time and they know how to put fish in the boat. They offer many packages and have been kick'n fish tail's for a long time. Here's to a great trip of success where ever you go.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 15, 2011)

Panama City, Go to pier and look for the Jubilee. It is a family friendly boat and welcomes family members to go along for the ride if they do not fish. Look them up on the web,


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure where your located in GA but if you come down to Port St. Joe I can highly recommend www.doghousecharters.com. Tell them Tony sent you.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 15, 2011)

Ditto what Brad said about Capt. Judy! 

Another great choice is Capt. Wendell Harper out of Two-way Fish Camp in Darien.

If you want to fish Georgia you can't go wrong with either of them!


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 15, 2011)

recurve36 said:


> Not sure where your located in GA but if you come down to Port St. Joe I can highly recommend www.doghousecharters.com. Tell them Tony sent you.



X2!!

I went on a 12 hr trip with Doghouse this summer.  4 guys brought 256 lbs. of snapper (reds up to 23 lbs., vermillion, and white) and grouper (red only) to the cleaning table.  We have chartered two trips a year for several years, and this guy was the best we have ever fished with.


----------



## jamessig (Aug 15, 2011)

If you end up heading to the Gulf, gag grouper reopens on Sept. 16 FYI.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 15, 2011)

Aaah yes, my first trip was with Captain Judy. I'll always remember that $1200 boat ride. Seriously, go to the Gulf of Mexico. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Matt820xp (Aug 15, 2011)

You can book an 8 hour trip with Madfish Charters (Capt. Scott Fitzgerald)  out of PCB and get all the action you want in the first 3 hours!!  He had us catching Amberjack on top water one after another for over an hour.  When we got tired of playing tug of war with reef donkeys we switched to red grouper.  He has a 22ft Sea Hunt w/225 yamaha and a bimini top with enough room to fish 4 guys at a time.  He also only uses high end shimano rods and reels which makes a difference fishing all day.  8hrs was $500 and he saw a huge storm coming  and got us in quick just before the bottom fell out and cut the trip price for the 1 1/2 hour we didn't fish.  You won't find that with the bigger charters.  Do yourself a favor and book with him- he is ready for anything and you tell him what you want to do when you want to do it- I will never go back to a big boat- oh and he helped clean our fish.....


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Aug 15, 2011)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Aaah yes, my first trip was with Captain Judy. I'll always remember that $1200 boat ride. Seriously, go to the Gulf of Mexico. You'll be glad you did.



 Your killing me Keith


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Aug 15, 2011)

donald-f said:


> Panama City, Go to pier and look for the Jubilee. It is a family friendly boat and welcomes family members to go along for the ride if they do not fish. Look them up on the web,



X2 this is one of the boats the fish house told us about that normally does great on a day to day basis.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 15, 2011)

I appreciate all the info, I've only been on two 12 hr trips along witg a few party boat 4-5 hr trips which were a joke. I wish I could remember the cpts name we used in Savannah. It was a male cpt on a boat that held about 20-25 people. Has anyone ever used Davy Jones out of PCB? One of the fellas I'm going witg said he used him back in the early 90's.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 15, 2011)

3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI said:


> X2 this is one of the boats the fish house told us about that normally does great on a day to day basis.



I've been with them too and we did good also but I don't think you want to go with them for grouper fishing. We caught alot of beeliners and smaller reef fish but it was fun anyway.


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, Capt. Judy knows her stuff. But I won't fish with her again. There are better ones believe me.
Just my opinion of course.


----------



## How2fish (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.panamacitybeachfishing.net/index.html  Capt.Leveral Raffield is one of the best bottom fishermen I've ever been out with, the amberjack in this pic averaged 60lbs this was a couple of years ago....


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 22, 2011)

Amberjack closed, gag grouper closed, red snapper closed. I think I'd wait untill November, when the gestapo are going to allow gag grouper a short season, and they may possibly throw us a bone on red snapper too. Besides it's way to hot to fish right now.


----------



## captbrian (Aug 22, 2011)

amberjack is open!  been open since august 1.  they announced fri that we are NOT getting a fall snapper season, and next years season will likely be shorter than this year's..   write your reps!!!!

btw gags open up sept 16, and closes again nov 15


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 22, 2011)

I stand corrected, thank you captain.


----------



## pappa3 (Sep 4, 2011)

outside of tampa there is hubbards marina


----------



## Rock-hard (Sep 5, 2011)

If you support the East Coast Red snapper Ban, then go fishing with Cpt Judy because she financially benefits from special privileges due to her support to BAN the rest of us from fishing the east coast. Steve Amick does the same thing. Both of these outfits are out of Savannah. 

Capt Ritchie Lott is as good as it gets on the Offshore Fishing. MD mentioned Wendall Harper at 2 Way. He is another good one. Getting him to go offshore may be harder than catching the fish.


----------



## Rock-hard (Sep 5, 2011)

parker phoenix said:


> aaah yes, my first trip was with captain judy. I'll always remember that $1200 boat ride. Seriously, go to the gulf of mexico. You'll be glad you did.



exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GASeminole (Sep 5, 2011)

If you want an epic trip, go to Venice, LA. Fly, buy a cooler when you get down there and check it on the way back. No way you can match the catch from GA or the FL panhandle at a better price. Venice is the closest place to the oil rigs, and that's where the action is at. Do some research and you will see what I am talking about...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 6, 2011)

Rock-hard said:


> If you support the East Coast Red snapper Ban, then go fishing with Cpt Judy because she financially benefits from special privileges due to her support to BAN the rest of us from fishing the east coast. Steve Amick does the same thing. Both of these outfits are out of Savannah.



This is purely repetition of an unsubstantiated rumor.


----------



## Rock-hard (Sep 7, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> This is purely repetition of an unsubstantiated rumor.



So if it came from Spud woodard's mouth, would you still consider it unsubstantiated? If it came from some of your fellow Communist CCA'ers would you believe it then? Tell me which one you prefer.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 7, 2011)

You think I haven't discussed it with Spud?

People have taken an effort made by Capt. Judy on behalf of all recreational fishermen and twisted it into a bizarre tale.

It is a silly, pitiful, twisted rumor aimed at damaging her reputation.


----------



## Rock-hard (Sep 15, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> You think I haven't discussed it with Spud?
> 
> People have taken an effort made by Capt. Judy on behalf of all recreational fishermen and twisted it into a bizarre tale.
> 
> It is a silly, pitiful, twisted rumor aimed at damaging her reputation.



I would expect nothing short of a staunch defense of anybody who supports fish closures by YOU, MD. So sad that people like you and Capt Judy want to shut down fishing for everyone else. This is not yet the Socialist Republic of United States.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 19, 2011)

It is a silly, pitiful, twisted rumor aimed at damaging her reputation.


----------



## d-a (Sep 19, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> It is a silly, pitiful, twisted rumor aimed at damaging her reputation.



Well discuss what you know about it. You seem convinced otherwise but yet only state the quoted above. 

d-a


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 19, 2011)

Capt. Judy offered to take the council fishing to prove to them snapper are there.

The end.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 25, 2011)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Amberjack closed, gag grouper closed, red snapper closed. I think I'd wait untill November, when the gestapo are going to allow gag grouper a short season, and they may possibly throw us a bone on red snapper too. Besides it's way to hot to fish right now.



Exactly what I was wondering, what do you want to fish for?  Most any bottom fish worth catching for eating will be off limits then.......go west to LA Venice or down to the Keys for either YFT or BFT.....I mean 12 hours to catch b-liners and porgies......Now a days, if you want to catch (and keep) some fish you best be ready to travel.


----------

